# Buttercup got stuck



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Silly buttercup decided it would be cool to go behind the barbecue








Got stuck


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Could she get out herself? Or did you help her?


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> Could she get out herself? Or did ya help her?


she got our herself!


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

lovely_chooks said:


> she got our herself!


Yes, from the picture it appears that way.. If she got out herself she most likely wasn't stuck..


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> Yes, from the picture it appears that way.. If she got out herself she most likely wasn't stuck..


she looked like she was


----------

